
Comprehensive guide to software engineering and entrepreneurship for free - tejas1mehta
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079R8QGCL
======
brudgers
Is there a downloadable PDF?

~~~
tejas1mehta
No, there isn't.

~~~
brudgers
Curious about the advantages of a free Kindle book for you.

